# Funny what internet searches come back with...



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

My cervix feels really tilted. So I decided to do a search about posterior cervix (though I'm not sure if that is what I have or not.) And I guess the site I went to was a foreign site because this is what it said:

_Cervices (plural of cervix) are mobile in the vagina.
They move from front to put money on, side to side and round and round.
Non-pregnant, they tend to stay in duplicate neighborhood, but in pregnancy, the skipper's depth can bring the cervix front and center, or the head can come down while the cervix is still posterior (facing more towards the wager on of the vagina).
When you cervix is posterior it is also closed and not opened at adjectives. Once you become pregnant the cervix starts going through changes surrounded by response to the hormones circulating throughout your body. Ultimately this will mean the birth of your tot when your cervix completely opens up._

laughup







: I love the part where it says "from front to put money on" and when it talks about "the skipper's depth!" Thought maybe some of you gals might find it funny also.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

WTF?? I've never put money on my cervix!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Ha! I just posted about my own tilted cervix! Who knew that my difficulties were from a roaming muscle loose in a neighborhood being pursued by a skipper trying to nap the cash!


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## ClumsySugarPlum (Dec 28, 2007)

I showed this to dh and we're both laughing...........still.......


----------

